# Bericht: Datenleck bremst französische Urheberrechtsbehörde



## Newsfeed (18 Mai 2011)

Die französische Behörde Hadopi hat aus Sicherheitsgründen ihre Zusammenarbeit mit einem Dienstleister auf Eis gelegt, der für sie den Filesharing-Datenverkehr beobachtet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

